# Travelling AUS by campervan and REGO's



## MikeEz (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi me and my girlfriend are coming to australia september and i have a few questions about travelling. 

1. Does anybody know any good second-hand campervan dealers in sydney or around, and if yes do they have a webbie? were planning on buying a camper but as i know little about mechanics would feel alot better with a warrenty or roadside cover dealerships provide. (any advice appreciated)

2. Whats the deal with Australian REGO's.. i cant get my head around them. Do you need to change REGO everytime you enter a new territory? and hope much do they cost.. once you change REGO is it vaild for a year, month or by changing it does it make the old REGO invalid?

3.Any advice about travelling up the east coast would be great, thanks!


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

You'll probably be best to check out web sites like Trading Post - Buying and Selling Goods Online Australia wide and New & Used Cars ? Search New & Used Cars For Sale - CarPoint Australia and be a few more if you google campervan sales.

How much are you wanting to spend for getting a dealership warranty cover really means looking at new ones and they'll cost a packet whereas with a secondhand vehicle, join Car Insurance, CTP, Home, Travel & Membership from NRMA. and you can have them do a vehicle inspection and advise of condition and any suspect problems and then with membership there'll be road service cover by them and you get reciprocal cover in other states by those states auto clubs.

The Rego is by state but once you have a vehicle registered you can drive it all around Australia without normally needing to change the registration, and I say normal for if you headed off with registration that had several months to run and it expires in another state, that can create a problem, but only probably for a vehicle registered in NSW.

With NSW registration you're required to get what we call a RWC [ whatever you call the vehicle inspection certificate where you are] each year when registration is due.
Other states are easier once you have a vehicle registered in your name for you do not need an annual RWC when registration is due but you'll need a RWC to do owner transfer.

That's probably not applicable to you if you buy a vehicle in NSW because if it has registration from another state you would really need to go to that state to have the RWC and transfer done.

Irrespective of state of registration, when you do an ownership transfer, the registration is transferred into your name and will continue to when it would normally expire.

Best thing for you if buying in NSW is to get a NSW registered vehicle that has longer to run than you plan to be in Australia and then finish your trip back in NSW, giving yourself a few weeks to get people interested in buying.
If that isn't possible or you see a good deal that but one with only a couple of months rego and you're going to be here for six/twelve, just make sure it is in good condition and then as soon as it is due to expire get a RWC from whichever state you're in and the state registration people will have a bit of a look themselves, maybe an over pit inspection if the vehicle is an older one but if all OK then you register it in that state for six or 12 months.
But you'll have the problem of selling if you are back in NSW without NSW rego or in any state away from where the vehicle is registered.
One exception is WA as you can do transfers for WA registered vehicles online but an owner needs to establish an address there.

For registration in any state, you'll need an address and something like a hotel or backpackers hostel is usually OK but you'll just need something from whatever you choose to say you're resident there.

If it is a new vehicle you intend to buy, a dealer should be able to nominate an address for you or just do the same thing re getting an address.
Only problem with a new campervan or even one not so old, you could stand to lose a heap when selling as the more you pay in first place the less of a marketplace you'll likely have.


----------



## 2380 (Aug 5, 2009)

*Rego*

Hi, I haev driven around Oz several times. Best thing to do is to pick up a campervan from a fellow backpacker, they are advertised in most hostels.. around 2000 dollars. Rego applies to car,so if its rego'd, it remains rego'd when you buy it. To be honest, only have the vehicles i have used have been rego'd, never been stopped, its a desert out there


----------



## ronnie (Aug 5, 2009)

1. I know of some cheap rentals but buying i cannot help im sorry. Roadside assistance is 99% covered by NRMA in NSW RACV in Vict and RACQ in Queensland (im positive) - just google them.

2. Rego (you've got the vernacular already  ) no you dont need to change each state if travelling, most vehicles purchased will include minimum 3mths rego from dealers unless private. If out of rego - can become VERY COSTLY especially passing the older cars say pre 1990. Rego is about $400 / yr but will also need CTP GREEN SLIP (compulsory third party) covers other parties should become injured in an accident. This can become quite steep as you are not australian resident usually we pay $300 odd.
Buying privately do a REVS check makes sure there is no money owed or illegal vehicle.

3. If starting in Sydney (why does everyone do that ??) depends on how long you are here and what you want to see! Personally i would head south coast of NSW down to Batemans Bay or Moruya/Eden then cut up the back of NSW to Broken Hill come up through SW QLD (then depend on how far you want to go) then the coast line back to Sydney !


----------

